

Eventual consistency in the Wild West - Nemmie
http://www.jefclaes.be/2014/05/eventual-consistency-in-wild-west.html

======
frik
Great read.

If someone is interested in similar text, though fiction, I liked Clive
Cussler's "The Chase" (novel):
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Chase_(novel)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Chase_\(novel\))
(it's about a former bank robber who founded his own bank, in San Francisco at
that timeframe til 1906)

------
Terr_
I think every programmer knows that businesses love to take technical
shortcuts and are willing to "leak" quality if it gets them an economic
product (or profit) more quickly...

In a way, Eventual Consistency is just a way of making that work _for_ you
rather than trying to fight the tide. Just limit your exposure at the system-
boundaries.

~~~
pekk
Are they wrong to do this?

~~~
Terr_
"Hey look buddy, I'm an Engineer. That means I solve problems. Not problems
like 'was that moral?', because that would fall within the purview of your
conundrums of philosophy. I solve practical problems."

But seriously: Not necessarily, but it's quite possible to "morally" shoot
yourself in the foot.

------
0x0
Why did he need a fast horse? Couldn't he have done the first withdrawal just
_after_ the books went out the door at one branch, then calmly gone over to
the other branch for the 2nd withdrawal? No need to race the books, if the
book transfer interval was only every few hours?

~~~
Terr_
Dunno, but it could be explained if the bank already had a time-restriction to
cover the time between regular transmissions, but not the time of the
transmission itself.

